# Rainy Days



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We are finally getting some much needed rain and the dogs have been cooped up in the house all day. They just went outside for a potty break and came back in totally nuts. They started doing laps around the house, chasing each other trying to get the kong and in the processes they knocked the coffee table out of place and I don't think any sections of the sectional couch are still connected. I don't mind them running off some steam, but now I'm going to have to follow their path and straighten up a little. Now they are laying on the floor grooming each other. They are very entertaining, I think I could just sit the rest of the night and watch these two.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been doing my rain dance regularly, but it just keeps blowing by. We should get a little tonight, Hope hope!
It truly is a bitter sweet reward. Much needed rain... bored, wet, crazy dogs running amok in the house, with huge muddy paw prints all over the floor. At least your two cuddle and groom... i need to go to my stash, and pull out the biggest juiciest bones I can find and put these two in separate rooms... ahhh peace!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We've had fairly steady rain all day which is great - hopefully some of it will come down your way. . Today I actually left them alone in the house for about two hours (well they were confined to the bedroom), but they didn't chew up anything or get into any trouble - maybe they are finally growing up!

Oh and yes, the muddy paws are a joy! Earlier today I put them out and when they came back in they both jumped right on the couch with their wet feet - luckily it's leather so is was easy to clean up.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Very excited to get out in the morning to see if our ponds up in the hills have started to fill with water. It has been very sad the last five months+ to hike by dry ponds all over Northern California.
My boots and pants will be muddy and Bailey and Chloe will need a bath to clean them off. It will all be worth it. The brown hills are turning green. FINALLY!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

RBD - I saw the picture you posted this morning, the dogs looked so happy to be out in the rain! I live near Folsom lake and it's been so sad to see the lake so low. When they built Folsom Dam they flooded a small gold mining town and the lake is so low right now that the foundations from the town's buildings are visible and so is a bridge that is normally underwater. My friend took her dogs out to the lake a couple of weeks ago and they had a blast running around, but then they found the deep mud and she could not get them out of it, they were having too much fun - the clean up on that was messy.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Meanwhile, in the UK, it's pretty much been non stop rain for months and lots of villages have been flooded for weeks!! What we wouldn't give for some dry weather


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Lenalou said:


> Meanwhile, in the UK, it's pretty much been non stop rain for months and lots of villages have been flooded for weeks!! What we wouldn't give for some dry weather


No kidding. Penny gets a bath after every walk because she comes home splattered with mud. The parks and fields are bogs.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

We've just come back from Toby's first off lead walk in the woods. He was side stepping all puddles and boggy mud but still ended up covered. He even has splatters on the top of his head and muzzle! Got to say though, he was a star. Brilliant recall and barely wandered from our side. Just what we wanted from a dog. One grubby exhausted pup is now curled up next to the radiator


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We still have snow here (ND), but this got me to thinking. How many of you have changed your flooring to accommodate your dogs? We put vinyl planking in every room upstairs except our bedroom. That is getting done this week. Its easier to clean up than carpet.


----------

